# Info par produktiem >  Kas tas ir? C102

## DanillaD

Kas tas ir? Zvanās tikai 1(+) un 2(-) un rāda 1,14v mērot ar testeri diožu režīmā.
http://foto.inbox.lv/delaik/Elektronika/IMG-8317.jpg

----------


## Delfins

nu gan jau ka tranzistors/tiristors, to92 parasti jau tie nāk..

----------


## Texx

Iespējams tas ir KRC102M - NPN tranzistors ar sprieguma dalītāju bāzes ķēdē.

----------


## DanillaD

> Iespējams tas ir KRC102M - NPN tranzistors ar sprieguma dalītāju bāzes ķēdē.


 Paldies. Tas ir īstais.

----------

